# Who rides without socks?



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

those boots have to smell horrible after a few days of riding:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

doesn't sound like a good idea.
you're feet will just make your boots stink like crazy and i dont see how your feet stay warm


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

that can't be a good idea:laugh:


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Are you using snowboarding / ski / athletic socks, or are you just throwing on regular tube socks in there? I can't imagine proper socks affecting fit that dramatically (maybe a LITTLE bit, but not to the point of foregoing socks).

Why not get some super thin socks? I know Superfeet sells some insanely thin socks that might as well not even be there as far as fit is concerned.

I see a lot of downsides to nixing socks. For one, boots are a pain to get on without socks... socks let you slide in there much more easily since bare skin is very "grabby" in comparison to nylon or wool. Two, you are more likely to get blisters without that one protective layer. Three, it's cold. Four, your boots must stink up a freaking storm.
I mean if it really, really is the only thing that works for you, then fine, but socks can get so thin I can't see how it'd be totally necessary.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

haha ive never heard of this. i go barefoot with my hockey skates but i cant imagine it with boots:laugh: what ever works though:thumbsup:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I new one guy that did, a big stinky hippie with gross hippie feet. I feel gross just wearing my shoes without socks for any length of time never mind sweating the shit out of my feet for hours in a warm boot.
Hockey skates are not much better either. 
The only footwear you shouldent wear socks with is flip flops and sandles...unless of course your German.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Whatsa matter with normal crew socks? :cheeky4:

I normally wear two pair of socks in snowboard boots. I stay out forever, and my toes get cold. Karate shoes and track spikes don't get socks though. They get RANK! If you can remove and wash your liners it might not get too bad...


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've worn my normal shoes for a couple days without socks and they were to the point that I couldn't get the smell out. I can't imagine what going without in my snowboard boots would do.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I rode a couple seasons without socks - when I used to play hockey I skated without socks, too. A lot of guys around here did. You get better "feel" on the ice. And I think you get better "feel" on a board, too, but it's certainly possible that it's all in your head.

Put the kibosh on it because as some ppl have noted, it definitely makes your boots stink like hell.

Never had a problem getting cold, though. Then again, I ride with gym shorts under shell pants (no insulation). I know some people who put on sweats under a fully insulated pant. My lower body just never really gets cold when I'm riding...

I usually get a few pairs of under armour football socks, you know the knee-high ones, and use those for riding. They're thin, and moisture wicking which IMO is the most important feature.. If your boot isn't keeping your foot warm, a sock probably isn't going to help very much. I never understand people who wear two pair of socks. Do you buy a size bigger boot? Don't the socks get all bunched up on you? (I did this when I was like 11 years old and the socks balled up under my toes & stuff). How is it comfortable to wear two socks? Do you wear two rubbers when you ... nevermind


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't imagine riding without socks. Foot fungus anyone?

And there is plenty wrong with regular tube/crew socks. No microbial, no moisture wicking, blah blah blah.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Whatsa matter with normal crew socks? :cheeky4:
> 
> I normally wear two pair of socks in snowboard boots. I stay out forever, and my toes get cold. Karate shoes and track spikes don't get socks though. They get RANK! If you can remove and wash your liners it might not get too bad...


They get cold cause your wearing 2 pairs of ocks lol. Go get some boarding socks, 32 socks, the ones made from bamboo are pretty legit. And dont crank your toe strap down so tight. There ya go, warm toes.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

^^
That. Doubling down on normal socks is a bad idea since A.) you are increasing the possibility of pressure points, especially if you are using two separate layers and B.) most likely your regular crew socks are made of cotton, which is not moisture wicking and retains moisture. By the end of the day you're basically stewing in rags drenched inyour own sweat.

You don't necessarily need snowboard / ski socks, but you should be using something that stays tight and is moisture wicking, like the football socks david_z mentioned.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Off topic, but...

Hey Kimchi...

Ahn Nyung Ha Sae Yo.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

david_z said:


> I rode a couple seasons without socks - when I used to play hockey I skated without socks, too. A lot of guys around here did. You get better "feel" on the ice. And I think you get better "feel" on a board, too, but it's certainly possible that it's all in your head.
> 
> Put the kibosh on it because as some ppl have noted, it definitely makes your boots stink like hell.


Good to hear you also rocked the boots barefoot for a couple seasons- out of curiosity what boots were you using and how many days did you put on them? Did you do anything to control the smell? I admittedly don't really do anything, I've had the misfortune of leaving the boots in my board bag for a couple of days after riding, which is not exactly a good thing to do.

I also don't really have a problem with cold feet. Wearing two pairs of socks is probably going to make your feet colder than going without socks, in addition to badly fitting boots, and cotton is a definite no-no. Also some people crank their bindings so tight they end up with numb feet.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you need to go find yourself a nice pair of snow socks. Go look at some Smart Wools and Under Armour snow socks. I like my UA socks because they are only thick around the toe and heel areas so they are very comfortable. Plus they fit a little more snug in those areas too which gives you like this constant massage feeling.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

At least throw some foot powder in there or something. I'm surprized ya don't have a nasty case of athletes foot.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that_guy said:


> Good to hear you also rocked the boots barefoot for a couple seasons- out of curiosity what boots were you using and how many days did you put on them?


All told, rode 4 seasons, which probably was 60-70 days. They were ThirtyTwo TM2 from '05 season I think.



that_guy said:


> Did you do anything to control the smell? I admittedly don't really do anything, I've had the misfortune of leaving the boots in my board bag for a couple of days after riding, which is not exactly a good thing to do.


I did not. The boots had an antimicrobial liner, but that stopped working after the second season I think. Admittedly, I'm terrible at taking care of things, so they got put away wet more times than not. A little febreeze I think will go a long way, I'm lookign to take better care of my new ones.


that_guy said:


> I also don't really have a problem with cold feet. Wearing two pairs of socks is probably going to make your feet colder than going without socks, in addition to badly fitting boots, and cotton is a definite no-no. Also some people crank their bindings so tight they end up with numb feet.


Yeah. I stick with the UA socks for now, if for no other reason than it's much easier to get into and out of the boot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually tried wearing boots without socks this past weekend. It was comfortable, warm, and I preferred it to wearing socks. I wear Ride Anthem Boa’s.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My feet would be RAW after a few minutes of sliding around in there. That extra padding is nice. I can't imagine going without socks. Plus, losing a toe to frostbite would suck...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

ouch.. I'm sure my feet would just wind up peeling off raw if I didn't wear socks even on work shoes let alone snowboard boots...


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

I couldn't imagine riding without socks, it'd be blister city on my feet. also i feel like i have "permanent" athletes foot between my toes cause my feet don't go long without sweating in a boot for a whole day between the snowboarding season and the motocross season.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds like a few misconceptions here- blisters come from badly fitting boots that are likely to be too large, so your foot is swimming around in the boot and rubbing back and forth. If the boot fits properly, blisters shouldn't be an issue. Snowboard boot liners are pretty comfortable in general, the only one I've tried on that felt remotely rough were the 32 Ultralights. I'd venture to say that the majority of riders are wearing boots that are too large.

Also a few people mentioned athlete's foot- that's probably caused by walking around barefoot in moist environments (locker room floors, etc.). I've never ever had this issue.

Cold feet- okay, it may have been an issue back in the days of linerless boots (remember that from the 90's?), but the liners are high tech these days, and if anything they can be too warm. Good if you're riding in the Rockies, probably not so good for Mt. Hood in the summer.

The one downside I guess is the "what's that smell" factor. The Aegis stuff really doesn't work.


----------



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

Just looking at the title makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Blisters can also come from wet feet which needs very little friction to start. Also your wet feet means wet toes which will be rubbing against each other no matter how good your boot fits.

Again, you need to spend a day looking for a nice pair of snow specific socks. When you find one that performs, you'll never go back to bare feet again. If not for the comfort, for the negated flying fish turd smell.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Reviving this thread from the dead. I've been going with minimalist shoes for the past year or so (every day shoes are Sanuks for casual and Merrell Trail Gloves for working out) and the difference between going sockless and wearing socks is pretty astounding actually. I wore socks with my Sanuks for the first time this past week and it just didn't feel as natural. Basically the only time I wear socks nowadays is with dress shoes.

Going sockless is also apparently a niche thing for a small subset of hockey players... they say it feels more "natural" on the ice. I can definitely see that.

I have no idea if it'd transfer over to snowboarding, but I figure it's worth a shot. Snowboarding might be completely different but I'm going to try it. Just need to make sure I have some newspaper or rice bags handy to IMMEDIATELY dry out the boots to minimize stink.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

An old housemate of mine used to wear those stupid toe shoes without socks and it absolutely freaking reeked.

Worst smell I have ever experiences.

Please people, wear socks. They exist for a reason.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

this year i have become a total phD smartwool stooge. i have bought 4 pair of different weights and lengths for hiking, as well as 4 pair for snowboarding. made the mistake of buying a pair of burton socks that were on sale first, got a hole in them the first day. my phD's fit better, smell better, wick better, and after the whole season look better then the burtons which i only used for about a week. i feel like these socks are slim in all the right areas but also seem to be thick just right too, boots and shoes seem to fit better.

barefoot is gross!


----------

